# Stockton, CA show?



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, who knows what about some upcoming show in Stockton, CA?

I heard about it at the Pageant of Pigeons, but can't find any info online.
I guess it's their first show or something, so I heard people aren't anticipating a huge turnout, but I thought I might check it out just the same...

Me? Obsessed? Nooo....


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

karijo said:


> OK, who knows what about some upcoming show in Stockton, CA?
> 
> I heard about it at the Pageant of Pigeons, but can't find any info online.
> I guess it's their first show or something, so I heard people aren't anticipating a huge turnout, but I thought I might check it out just the same...
> ...



I'm pretty sure this isn't what you are talking about; but im gonna try anyway. Because I like to atleast give it a blind shot  There are a few upcoming *RACING* pigeon shows coming up in cali. Stockton had a racing pigeon show a few months ago. But there are two coming up you might be interested in if nothing else. Compton is having a series of auctions and they'll have the third or so this weekend i think. and at the end they have a big auction of birds and a show. That's fun i've been once or twice. Then Fresno is having their 'Super Show' on the 14th of December. I've never been to that but the Fresno bunch is a great group of guys... and girls.  I'll probably go over there for that show. And usually about mid-January there's a great show over in Bakersfield usually with just me and mike and the bakersfield guys; and rusty. that's always a good show, small, competitive, and friendly. 

You can see all these shows (except bakersfield which isn't up yet) on http://www.calpigeon.org/


----------

